# Requirements for accessory Pedestal



## Mule (Apr 27, 2011)

The park department is looking to install an accessory pedestal in the park area for differents types of events. Run a PA system, run one of those bounce houses and things like that. It would be like an RV pedestal with a 50 amp panel.

Where are the regulations for this type of installation. I'm looking for minimum height from ground..any clearance around the pedestal.

Would you go off of the requirements in Article 551?????? That's sort-of what it is.


----------



## pwood (Apr 27, 2011)

call the power company.


----------



## FredK (Apr 27, 2011)

Are we talking a metered pedestal and is this yours or the Power Co?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 27, 2011)

We are talking "Power Pedestals"?

Very common


----------



## Mule (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes we are talking power pedestals. BUT it will not have a meter. We have an existing building about 200' away that we (the city) would like to run the line from to a power pedestal (don't want any overhead lines).


----------



## mark handler (Apr 28, 2011)

Still very common


----------



## FredK (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sure it's more than either a sub-panel or a group of outlets.

I'd check with these guys to see what they have:

http://www.milbankmfg.com/Products/RvPedestals/rvtempquick.asp


----------

